

3D Print with Sand (2011) [video] - michaelxia
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptUj8JRAYu8

======
yzzxy
Nice! Reminds me of this very relaxing video:

[http://vimeo.com/9498805](http://vimeo.com/9498805)

~~~
tmslnz
For context, Both Max and Marcus were studying at the Royal College of Art in
London at the time. Not sure about the stool, but the Solar Sinter was Marcus'
graduation project, and it was quite a hit when it went public.

------
brink
What's more interesting is how much energy there is in just that screen's
surface area of sunlight. Enough to turn sand molten in under a second.
Thinking of just how far away that is from the sun, and how much more surface
area there is in a sphere with a radius that size..

~~~
baddox
I believe you can get around a kilowatt per square meter, obviously depending
on latitude, weather, and other factors. That lens looks about like a square
meter.

~~~
seiferteric
*Kilowatt/m^2

~~~
baddox
Yeah, that's the prefix I was looking for.

------
IanCal
This is really cool, although leaving that size of fresnel lens uncovered
makes me nervous.

